# pike



## sprinklers (Jan 21, 2011)

Will pike brake the new braided lines with there teeth. Ever year when we go to canada we lose a lot of spinners to pike. Was thinking of using fireline or spiderline for the spinners this year?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Superlines are a lot tougher, but big pike can still cut through them. Your best bet is to use a superline in combination with a fluorocarbon leader...the fluorocarbon is invisible underwater and real tough.

For muskies I use 80-100 lb. PowerPro line with a 130 lb. Stealth Tackle fluorocarbon leader.


----------



## sprinklers (Jan 21, 2011)

I called cabelas about there surflon micro supreme wire they dont carry it anymore. mag. just came out. Anyway. Iwas going to use 14 " of this for the worm harness then barrel swivel then mono to the bottom bouncer. Kind of like a steel leader with hooks,floats and spinner (worm harness) Was thinking about fireline or spiderwire? Thanks


----------

